# Help! High pitched squeaking noise that fluctuates with RPMs!



## Goose (Apr 26, 2004)

I just had an Audiovox Rampage ACD-12 head unit and two 160 watt Kenwood door speakers installed in my 1997 Pathfinder. The items I replaced were stock. Unfortunately, this new head unit has brought with it a very annoying squeaking sound. Here are the symptoms I have determined:

-The squeaking sound is only heard when both the head unit and the engine are turned on.
-The squeaking sound comes out of all of the speakers.
-Even when the speakers are muted, the squeaking sound can still be heard.
-The the pitch of the squeaking sound is directly related to the RPMs. As the RPMs increase, the pitch of the sound increases as well. As the RPMs decrease, so does the pitch.

I'm planing on taking everything back to where I got it all installed -- Mobile One -- tomorrow, but if anyone can suggest any reasons for this problem just so I'll have a few ideas when I talk to the Mobile One person tomorrow, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

try to find a new ground and this has been covered before you could just search


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

This also happens in my car. I know exactly why is it too and I am just too lazy to fix it. All of my speaker wires are sitting right next to each other and they are interfering with one another. Just move the wires so that each wire is on the appropriate side of the doors and run it that way. Currently all of my speaker wires are underneath my center console and run to the back of my car to my amp. It is a quick way to install stuff but it is not correct.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sorry, but this has been covered MANY times before. Please use the search feature.


----------

